# Wie fange ich ihn richtig???



## sabrinaS1984 (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe mal wieder vor einem kleinem Problem. Da wir unseren Koiteich ja mit dem Haus gekauft haben und der Vorbesitzer uns mit den Worten "ab und an ein wenig Futter und den Filter reinigen" den Teich übergeben hat sind wir ja einfach so da rein geschlittert. 
Dieses Jahr funktioniert auch soweit alles besser als letztes Jahr (keine Fadenalgeninvasion mehr, Fische fressen mittlerweile aus der Hand...)

Jetzt stehe ich aber vor einem neuen Problem. Der größte Fisch in diesem Teich (ca.50cm) hat eine Schuppentascheninfektion. Ich habe schon mit einem Koidoc telefoniert, diese sagte mir ich soll dem Koi ein Salzbad machen.Da er wahrscheinlich nächste Woche noch keine Zeit hat vorbei zu schauen. Zur Linderung und Desinfektion alle 2 Tage.

Gestern haben wir dann 2 Std (in Ruhe, ohne Hektik mit Pausen) versucht Ihn zu fangen, was auch geklappt hat. Das Salzbad hat auch funktioniert.

Nur nach dem Einsetzen hat er mir nicht mehr vertraut. Jetzt soll ich Ihn ja morgen wieder in dieses Bad setzten. Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich Ihn wieder in meine Nähe bekomme. In der Mitte vom Teich ist ja eine Wasserplanze worunter er sich auch versteckt.

Wir haben das fangen mit 2 Keschern gemacht. Der kescher ist rund und hat einen durchmesser von 60cm. Das Netzt ist sehr flach, worin beim fangen das nächste Problem war, er hat so gezappelt das er fast wieder rausgefallen wäre.

Jetzt hab ich echt Angst das morgen wieder zu tun. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja weiterhelfen wie das fangen schonender geht, wie Ihr das so handhabt?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus.

LG Sabrina


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo Sabrina

Setze den Koi in ein extra Becken , da reicht ein Kinderplanschbecken mit wenigen 100 Litern , mache täglich einen wasserwechsel  und decke das Becken gut mit einem Netz ,( zB.Vogelschutznetz) ab

Achtung , Das Becken darf nicht in der prallen sonne stehn, stelle auch die fütterung ein ,das schont das Wasser.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## sabrinaS1984 (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo Patrick

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Muss das Wasser in dem Planschbecken dann nicht auch gefiltert werden? Den Wasserwechsel, mache ich dann wahrscheinlich mit Wasser aus dem Teich, oder? Sorry für die fragerei, aber auch wenn ohne Ahnung zu den Kois gekommen sind hab ich Sie doch sehr lieb gewonnen und möchte, auch versuchen das bestmöglichste und richtige für Sie zu tun.

Danke


----------



## Zacky (28. Juni 2015)

Das Wasser in dem Planschbecken oder auch Quarantänebecken zu filtern, ginge auch, aber dazu müüsstest Du einen Wassertausch gewährleisten können. Wenn Du keinen kleinen Filter hast, welcher auch schon eingefahren sein müsste, dann geht es über die Wasserwechsel am schnellsten. Das Becken solltest Du auf jeden Fall belüften und den Fisch nicht füttern (wenn - nur sehr, sehr wenig),

Das Umsetzen von dem Plansch- & Quarantänebecken in das Salzbad und wieder zurück verursacht auch schon deutlich weniger Stress, als die Jagd und Hetzerei durch den Teich.

Um für spätere Fälle dieser Art gerüstet zu sein, bietet es sich an ein entsprechendes Quarantänebecken zusätzlich aufstellen zu können oder ein kleines separates Becken neben dem Teich bauen - je nachdem was bei Euch möglich ist. Dazu einen kleinen Filter mit einer kleinen Pumpe bereitstehen haben. Wichtig wäre, dass die Biomedien für den Quarantänefilter aus dem Teichfilter abgezweigt werden können. Dies hängt aber auch von eurem Filter ab, was man da machen kann. Ideen gibt es viele...


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2015)

Hier kannst du schauen wie es gemacht werden sollte 




LG René


----------



## zAiMoN (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
"Für nicht Vollprofis"

Der Koi sollte mit einem flachem Kescher vorsichtig zur Wasseroberfläche geführt werden,
anschließend mit einem Schlauchkescher zuerst den Kopf des Koi einführen und dann den Koi behutsam aus dem Wasser heben und beim einsetzen in das andere Becken den Schlauchkescher in Richtung Schwanz ziehen, so dass der Koi durch das offene Ende raus schwimmen kann 

Bei größeren Teichen / Becken sollte ein Zugnetz verwendet werden um Stress und Gefährdung zu vermeiden 

Gruß


----------



## Micha61 (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

einen Abend vor dem Herausfangen, lege ich meinen Kescher über das Becken. So gewöhnen sie sich schon mal, an den Anblick.
Eine Stunde vor dem Keschern, wird dieser in das Becken gelegt. 


zAiMoN schrieb:


> Der Koi sollte mit einem flachem Kescher vorsichtig zur Wasseroberfläche geführt werden,


richtig, ohne Hektik.

LG Micha


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juli 2015)

Simon, 

Richtig wäre es mit dem von Dir benannten Kescher, aber dann muss man zu Zweit sein. 
Ich habe einen normalen Unterfangkescher und wenn der Koi drin ist, kommt der Imsetzkescher ins Spiel. Das geht dann auch wenn man alleine ist. 

Mandy


----------

